# Hopeful Thoughts



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

Friends:

Like all of you, I am in the midst of some very dark days. Depression, anxiety, anger, guilt, grief, all of it and I don't think it's going to be over any time soon. But, in the middle of all that mess, somehow there are still positives to grab hold of. 

I had an old friend call me today - out of the blue for a business reason - and we ended up chatting about our lives. He knew there was something odd in my voice and asked if I was okay. It turns out he had gone through something very similar. After our talk, he texted several times and gave me a lot of encouraging words. He told me he would keep in touch and make sure that I got through this storm. This is a friend from far in my past who I have not seen or talked to for almost 10 years. It was as if someone knew I needed all the help I could get today and this friend was dropped smack dab in my way. 

This is sort of random, but I guess what I'm trying to say is that I think we are all being pushed along this difficult journey for one reason or another, and for all the bad that we see in people these days, we are going to get to see all the good in others, and sometimes when we least expect it.


----------

